# Las Vegas - 1/31-2/2



## radiojon (Jan 9, 2014)

Possibly looking for 2 nights in Las Vegas, on or close to the Strip. Check-in Friday, 1/31, check-out Sunday, 2/1.

Wyndham Grand Desert preferred, but others considered.

PM offers, please.  Thanks!


----------



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2014)

*What size unit?*

How many BR do you need?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2014)

Per the first post:  





> PM offers, please. Thanks!


----------



## radiojon (Jan 22, 2014)

*Thanks, Tuggers!*

Got the rental I was needing.  Thanks, Tuggers!

- Mark


----------

